# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Cryptocurrency exchange platform, Coinbase Global, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Coinbase Global, Inc.

coinbase.com/price

----------


## Airicist

Cryptocurrency: the future of finance and money

Dec 12, 2018




> Cryptocurrency is going to be a democratizing force for the world because it allows anyone with a computer and an internet connection to get access to financial services. The mission of Coinbase is to create an open financial system for the world.

----------

